Ask HN: Programmers, who do you follow on Twitter? - bryk
======
dirkstrauss
@matthewwarren, @ardalis, @allison_au, @gotheap, @shanselman

------
jdelbro
Definitely Scott Hanselman

------
rvz
Nobody. Twitter is a super echo-chamber not worth wasting time and hours on.

